# August surf fishing in horry county



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

I am headed to Myrtle beach Aug 7th through the 13th this year. This is my first trip to south carolina. I am wondering what i can expect to catch from the surf. Also i am interested in the shark fishing. I am aware that it is strictly prohibited in Horry county so where should i head to soak a few lines? Any help would be apprreciated.


----------



## Pompano386 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hit the point in Garden city for sharks. Plenty of teeth around at that time. August is pretty slow because of the heat. Fish the early mornings you might see some pompano around. Should be a few flounder and spanish off the piers and jetties. Use fresh shrimp and fleas for the former and live finger mullet for the latter.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

Thanks Pompano. I am really looking forward to hooking into the sharks. I was kind of worried that the water temps may not be the greatest for any additional fishing. Maybe a headboat would be a better bet for some table fare? How far away is Garden City from surfside beach? What species of sharks are most common that time of year?


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Your right about not being able to fish from shark. Especially at that time of year when the beaches are packed with people. Your best bet is fishing real early AM or Late PM before all the Goonie's are sleeping. You may want to fish the piers or travel a little south & fish Pawley's Island.

The DEC isn't stupid & if they see you fishing a 6/0 Penn with 80lb test they know your not fishing for Spanish Macs!!


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

Trust me...i have no intentions of trying to outwit the DEC. I am more than willing to travel the distance to do my shark fishing. I have never had any luck fishing the piers but then again i have never been fihing further south than maryland. So you fish Pompano right out of the suds? Any blues down there in august?


----------



## jangalang (Nov 20, 2009)

*surf*

there should be some good surffishing right where you are staying have caught alot of spottails and flounder over there and nice blues late night and early morn. are your best bets. As far as shark go to goergetown county PI Island you can catchem all day there.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

Thanks guys. This is a lot of good information. I am strangely excited about catching the pompano. Hoping to hook up with a few nice sharks as well. I am happy with catching anything really, stingrays, skates, sand sharks...i am just content to have some lines in the water. Debating on bringing a kayak with me. I do have a rubber inflatable with a 2 horse outboard...is this legal to run baits out into the deeper waters?


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

If the water is clear then pompano will be around. The Blues and pinfish are thick that time of year. Sharks aren't really a problem if that's what you're into. They feed at dusk and are easily drawn in by throwning dead/stinky mullet into the surf. If I had to catch a shark I'd head south closer to the inlets in murrells or pawleys.


----------

